# Resin Spyder



## Terredax (Jul 4, 2016)

These are from the block that I realized that I had bad catalyst. I really like the blend of colors.

After showing the first set, these were made for a request.
We'll see how they are received and we are starting another set, the orange/black/silver block.
The LGS is interested in a purchase when we have enough colors and styles.
I think I've found a new hobby. I enjoy casting and could now have an outlet for it, even if only temporary.


----------



## Joe S. (Jul 4, 2016)

Looks good! The spiders look indented, correct?


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Jul 4, 2016)

Joe S. said:


> Looks good! The spiders look indented, correct?


Was thinking the same thing, maybe engraved.  They do have some nice detail.  Would look great on my S&W.:biggrin:


----------



## Terredax (Jul 4, 2016)

Joe S. said:


> Looks good! The spiders look indented, correct?




Yes sir. It was done with a laser at a local concept shop. They do embroidery on just about anything, laser engraving on just about anything, print work and a bunch of marketing products. My brother uses them occasionally.

They said it makes a heck of a stink when it's burning the resin.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jul 4, 2016)

Very cool. Keep on posting!


----------



## robutacion (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, those look nice...!

There has been some demand for these type of grips, your best chance would be visiting the gun clubs with some samples and prices, I don't think that would be a long term type business but it would be a good hobby to have...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Terredax (Jul 5, 2016)

Here is the only photo I have of our grips installed.


----------



## WIDirt (Jul 5, 2016)

Very nice! I like the spider grips shown earlier, too!


----------



## Jim Smith (Jul 5, 2016)

Very pretty grips, but are they slippery when handled with a sweaty palm?

Jim Smith


----------



## Terredax (Jul 5, 2016)

Jim Smith said:


> Very pretty grips, but are they slippery when handled with a sweaty palm?
> 
> Jim Smith




Just holding them, they don't feel slippery at all. I can't say how they are with a sweaty palm.
The original set have been used by the owner and he didn't mention slippery.
All he did say, was they feel good and fit well.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 5, 2016)

Lovely grips, I would darken inside of the drilled holes though!


----------



## PapaTim (Jul 6, 2016)

Nicely done. Great fit and finish.


----------



## Terredax (Jul 6, 2016)

Ligget said:


> Lovely grips, I would darken inside of the drilled holes though!



The inside of the holes aren't seen once the screws are in place.
I guess we should have put the screws in for the photo. It makes 
a little difference, and there are different heads and finishes available
for the screws also.


----------



## MDWine (Jul 6, 2016)

Fabulous!  I love the spider!!


----------

